# Tiller went today



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

After rebuilding the tiller, tines, bearings and seals the lower casting that holds the tines disintegrated today. How disappointing! I didn't see and cracks anywhere while rebuilding . Guess it just suffered from old age- I know how it feels.

If any of you have the lower tiller casting let me know I need one bad. I have a lot to get done with it this summer.

Doug


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Doug. Beyond JB weld huh? Have you checked ebay for parts rigs?


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Sorry to hear that Doug. Beyond JB weld huh? Have you checked ebay for parts rigs?


Maybe super glue? LOL 
I just scanned ebay and found nothing. Also e-mailed Richards Gravely shop to see if they have new or a used part.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, you know when all else fails.............


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Well, you know when all else fails.............


You forgot the bailing wire and a pair of pliers.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

nohandles said:


> You forgot the bailing wire and a pair of pliers.


C'mon now you only need the BIG tools for the tractor.
Good luck in the search!


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

View attachment Rotary_Cult_OldStyle_IPL_0370.pdf


Part # 35 is the part I need.

Thanks in advance if any of you can help me. Doug:usa:


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

If the cultivator was used to break up virgin soil, then that is the cause.


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

Richard-tx said:


> If the cultivator was used to break up virgin soil, then that is the cause.


No fresh soil. It was dirt brought in and no rocks either. I looked closely at the housing and it had a chip along the crack. I suspect there had been a hard hit from years past so when I put the new tines on it it just couldn't take the stress any more.


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

Whoo Ha- the Gravely shop close to me had castings to repair the tiller. Cool. Although I found I could level with the rotary tiller. Takes some time at 10 inches a swath but does a great job. The only part of the Gravely I don't like is that it is a beast to run especially with the rotary tiller. But what a great machine. Don't think I'll be running it when I get older but by then who cares?:usa::usa::usa::usa: God Bless America.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an older plow drive amd the seal retainers were never machined for use with a cultivator. The indicator was that when I installed the cultivator, there was a gap between the cultivator casting and the seal retainer and the cultivator shield would move around. I had to machine the aluminum seal retainer for it to fit.


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

nohandles said:


> Whoo Ha- the Gravely shop close to me had castings to repair the tiller. Cool. Although I found I could level with the rotary tiller. Takes some time at 10 inches a swath but does a great job. The only part of the Gravely I don't like is that it is a beast to run especially with the rotary tiller. But what a great machine. Don't think I'll be running it when I get older but by then who cares?:usa::usa::usa::usa: God Bless America.


I went to the shop about 2 weeks and as luck would have it- I should say my luck the lower housing has a hair line crack in it. So back to the search. 
Well another neighbor has a Gravely too. He had 2 huge trees stumps ground last week and was trying to clean it up and level it. Now I should say he is older and very over weight so he can't handle the machine any longer. I took my plow over and cleaned up for him. He took me around the back of his house afterwords and gave the tiller off his machine with the agreement that I would help him if he needed some tilling done. Cool back in business but now I have a drive for both the tiller and rotary cultivator. Sometimes I get lucky. :usa:


----------

